# Borla vs Magnaflow Exhaust



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

Has anyone (preferably 18L engine cruzes) installed the magnaflow or borla exhausts? im curious how the dual exhaust looks but i really only care about gains and sound. anyone have any usefull info?


----------

